# How long for Metacam to work?



## Custard Cream (4 August 2012)

Our 13 yr old Italian Spinone has gradually had a dicky hind leg. She's been off and on lame with it, especially after she's been lying down for a while. She's been on metacam before (about 3 years ago) and has been taking glucosamine powder successfully for the last 3 years. 

She is an active older dog, she comes out for walks round the stables twice a day, often for a slow walk (about a mile) and is happy in herself, if a little slow and pottery at times. 

Yesterday she got over-excited and chased a rabbit at canter. After about 15 strides she pulled up extremely lame in this hind leg. She was weight-bearing, there was no swelling, foot totally checked, no foreign bodies etc etc. She showed no signs of pain, other than hobbling and hopping along. So OH was dutifully called and collected her in the car and took her home. 

She doesn't travel well, was only at the vets 3 weeks ago for a check up on her thyroid tables (all fine), so called the vet and had a chat. Metacam, or rather loxicam, was prescribed and I picked it up. Vet did suggest cruciate damage as it was suddern onset lameness, but she's been lame in a similar way before so I don't think it is this.

She had a dose yesterday and a dose this morning (only on one a day). She is able to move around, can hop up and down the step to get in and out. Can squat to wee and poo (though doesn't get as high as normal), and trots about though often doesn't put her bad leg down. 

I was wondering, if it was arthritis related, how long would the metacam take to have any sort of effect? She doesn't seem in any pain when I feel around her stifle/hips/leg, but her mobility is much less than normal.


----------



## camilla4 (4 August 2012)

My Lab was put on Metacam a couple of years ago for arthritis and we saw a huge difference within a matter of days.  I reckon it took about 10 days for maximum effect but she was noticeably happier within 3 days.


----------



## Kaylum (4 August 2012)

Depends what and where the pain is.  I could tell within a couple days as she had tooth ache.


----------



## SusieT (4 August 2012)

It's probably cruciate, probably needs surgery. Classic hopping. Lameness before was probably partial damage.


----------



## Custard Cream (4 August 2012)

I hope it's not the cruciate, but I'm thinking it more than likely it  she's just the same today. Vets on Monday if no improvement. I'm not sure what we'd do if she had to have surgery. 13 is old, her breathing isn't terribly great. I'd worry she wouldn't come out of it


----------



## twiglet84 (5 August 2012)

I agree, sounds very much like a ruptured cruciate. Prob we worth your vet having a feel of that stifle joint x


----------



## Custard Cream (6 August 2012)

Thank you all for your replies. A little update. She's much better on it this morning! Still a little lame, but def much, much better. She's booked into the vets on Wednesday for them to have a feel, but I think the metacam has def improved matters. She's walking and trotting on it fine, still a limp, but nowhere near as bad. Rest has also helped.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (6 August 2012)

Ditto above  a few days

 two more things you can try 

 devils claw and flexi joint  If you buy the horse one which is the same product its cheaper as its a farm animal so not vat charge


----------



## Custard Cream (6 August 2012)

Thanks Lev - she has pure glucosamine powder which really seems to help her mobility. Her brain still thinks she's 5 bless her!


----------

